# Now how lazy is this?



## Larryh86GT (Oct 14, 2010)

I was in my local buy stuff cheap store yesterday. While I was looking at the auto cleaning stuff I spotted this Simonize Spray Shine. And it was battery operated for the spray. You believe that crap. How lazy you do have to be to need a battery operated spray bottle?
.
.
.
.
.
.

Anyways they only had 2 of them so I bought myself one and one for my son.

It just seems to me this is one of those things that should be on everyone's bucketlist.


----------



## BobF (Oct 14, 2010)

That is pretty pathetic. I want one or two!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 14, 2010)

Thats pretty funny stuff. I can see the advantage for people Tom's age with arthritis.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 14, 2010)

I need one that automatically goes side to side also so until they upgrade Im out!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 14, 2010)

That looks like an excellent cleaner; it cleaned out your wallet before you even left the store.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 15, 2010)

It wasn't too bad on my wallet at all. $3.99 for a 32oz spray wax is a nice price. (even without the battery operated pump).


----------



## Wade E (Oct 15, 2010)

Too bad the batteries werent included in fine print so you had to go back out onec you had everything ready!


----------



## larlad (Jun 8, 2015)

Well , all I can say is if you have arthritis as bad as I it might be handy. It might help with not having to grit your teeth when you squeeze something.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 8, 2015)

Here it is almost 5 years later and these are still sitting on a shelf in my garage unused. I probably will appreciate these if they still operate with a new battery change.


----------



## olusteebus (Jun 8, 2015)

Larryh86GT said:


> Here it is almost 5 years later and these are still sitting on a shelf in my garage unused. I probably will appreciate these if they still operate with a new battery change.



found out you had to pull the trigger didn't ya?


----------



## Larryh86GT (Jun 8, 2015)

olusteebus said:


> found out you had to pull the trigger didn't ya?



Haven't even tried it. I think just lazy.


----------



## jswordy (Jun 11, 2015)

Meh - I'm procrastinating about buying one until they come out with the rechargeable model.


----------

